# Wing Chun in Boston - Update



## CatNap (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi people,

I've posted here before under Mastrogiacomo.  The original post is here:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22731

I went with the Winthrop Wing Chun Club with Frank Ferrara. Thank you to Ami and Xue Sheng for reminding me he was still out there.  

I've actually known Frank for years.  Of all the students I crossed hands with at the school in Danvers, he was the most proficient. He teaches the style exactly as he learned it from Sifu Henry Mui and there's no facing style Wing Chun, Arnis, or Jujitsu to add confusion.  I was actually shocked how little of Pien San I knew, and so I started at the beginning again.  But in the short time we've been training, I'm amazed how much I've improved.  

The Winthrop Wing Chun Club meets once a week - for now, but that's expected to change at some point.  He charges very little so I kick myself for waiting so long to check out his school.  It's a small group of dedicated students - everyone's great, and we all get one on one attention.  Looks like I found a permanent home. Thank you to everyone that posted offering recommendations. 

Laura - aka CatNap, aka Mastrogiacomo


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 27, 2007)

I am glad you found the school for you, thanks for the update


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 27, 2007)

Welcome back to MT, Laura!


----------



## Kacey (Oct 27, 2007)

Welcome back, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## 14 Kempo (Oct 27, 2007)

Hello Laura and welcome back to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Carol (Oct 27, 2007)

Sifu Henry Mui is an amazing teacher....great to hear you found a student of his to continue your training.  Best of luck!


----------



## seasoned (Nov 24, 2007)

Welcome back.


----------

